# Has anyone done this rebate processing?



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am just wondering if this is a scam or is it legitimate? Any idea of who is the best to get involved with, if it is legit?

Thanks!


----------



## Shaunw (Dec 15, 2008)

Scam, scam, scam. I looked into it and found nothing but problems. It does not work like it sounds. You sell products, issue a rebate, and keep the profit.


----------

